# Cannot Unlock Locked Word Document



## KitsuneTheGreat (Jul 6, 2006)

Hello! 

First of all, I'd like to say that this is a wonderful site, but.. That's not why I'm posting here. :sad: The problem is that I cannot unlock a locked Word Document. I can view all the text, but I cannot type any more, delete anything, or cut, copy, or paste.

I don't even know how I locked it.. How do I "unlock"" a "locked" document? :4-dontkno:4-dontkno 

Thanks Again,

:upset: Kitsune The Great :1angel:


----------



## biagio (May 10, 2006)

Check if you have protected the document.

If you can click Tools --> Unprotect Document, then you'll may fix your issue. 

--Ben


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

1. It could also be a read-only document (right-click its icon > Properties > General tab).

2. You could moreover (if you've disabled simple file-sharing) belong as a user in a group that has not been granted the appropriate security/sharing admission (right-click its icon > Properties > Security tab).


----------

